# Exim Installation Failed



## vinisha (Mar 21, 2008)

HI GUYS,
I tried to install exim-4.42 in my test server and i was getting the error which im pasting it below while the process of making.can anyone help me out in fix it as soon as possible.
vinisha




gcc -c -O -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -o exim_dbmbuild.o exim_dbmbuild.c
In file included from exim.h:379,
from exim_dbmbuild.c:31:
dbstuff.h:101:16: db.h: No such file or directory
In file included from exim.h:379,
from exim_dbmbuild.c:31:
dbstuff.h:527: error: syntax error before "DB"
dbstuff.h:527: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union
dbstuff.h:529: error: syntax error before '}' token
dbstuff.h:529: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
In file included from exim.h:383,
from exim_dbmbuild.c:31:
dbfunctions.h:11: error: syntax error before '*' token
dbfunctions.h:12: error: syntax error before '*' token
dbfunctions.h:13: error: syntax error before '*' token
dbfunctions.h:13: error: syntax error before "open_db"
dbfunctions.h:13: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
dbfunctions.h:14: error: syntax error before '*' token
dbfunctions.h:15: error: syntax error before '*' token
dbfunctions.h:16: error: syntax error before '*' token
exim_dbmbuild.c: In function `main':
exim_dbmbuild.c:142: error: `DB' undeclared (first use in this function)
exim_dbmbuild.c:142: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
exim_dbmbuild.c:142: error: for each function it appears in.)
exim_dbmbuild.c:142: error: `d' undeclared (first use in this function)
exim_dbmbuild.c:143: error: `DBT' undeclared (first use in this function)
exim_dbmbuild.c:143: error: syntax error before "key"
exim_dbmbuild.c:196: error: `DB_HASH' undeclared (first use in this function)
exim_dbmbuild.c:276: error: `content' undeclared (first use in this function)
exim_dbmbuild.c:279: error: `key' undeclared (first use in this function)
exim_dbmbuild.c:279: error: `R_NOOVERWRITE' undeclared (first use in this function)
make[1]: *** [exim_dbmbuild.o] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/local/src/exim-4.42/build-Linux-i386'
make: *** [go] Error 2


----------



## lensman3 (Oct 19, 2007)

It appears that db.h does exist on your system. See the 4th line of you Makefile error gcc error message. "db.h" is part of the "Berkeley DB 4.6.21: (October 11, 2007)" system. DB4 is Oracle's GNU license database. Install DB4 using yum and it should work.

Run-> yum -y db4.i386 

should install it, though you might need the development package too.


----------

